# Red lipstick is ugly!!!!!



## astronaut (Jul 21, 2007)

I was looking through facebook groups and searched 'red lipstick' and was shocked at the amount of anti-red lips groups. I was not aware so many people are disgusted by red lipstick! I LOVE red lips, I think it's so classy and gorgeous. SCREW THAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love them so much that I just bought lasting lust yesterday so I can have a red lipstick that'll last all day!


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Jul 21, 2007)

Goodness, how weird! They're totally missing out.


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 21, 2007)

wierd - I love red lipstick! I always get compliments when I wear it too! Idiots lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 21, 2007)

I am terrified of red lipstick


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm red/green colorblind (aquired, I have optic neuritis) and I don't wear red except Redwood. It's the last redlipstick I've ever bought :X


----------



## xiahe (Jul 21, 2007)

i'm terrified of red lipstick (bold lips in general, i guess!) but i think it looks great on other people!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I am terrified of red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I'm also terrified of wearing rep lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not brave enough lol*


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 21, 2007)

i think red lips look like "IM WEARING MAKEUP!!!" lol but i do think those who can pull it off with a cute classic/sexy look, it really looks nice on them

but it's definately not for me, i either look like im screaming for people to look at my thin lips or like i just ate a cherry popsicle lol!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_





 i'm terrified of red lipstick (bold lips in general, i guess!) but i think it looks great on other people!_

 
Ditto!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm also too afraid to try it, but it looks great on some people.


----------



## geeko (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm sorry, but i don't like red lipsticks on myself...

I bought rouge noir lipstick...tried it...and it was too red for me. 

I ended up giving to my mum who rocked that color totally. Red doesn't suit me.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 22, 2007)

ive played around with some drugstore red lipstick i have bought before, and i dont think it looks bad on me, i am just not use to wearing such a bright color lipstick. if it is darker red than i have no prob. but oh well. i think it looks great on celebs like christina aguilera and scarlett johansen


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 22, 2007)

Red lipstick is one of those things that is a difficult fit. Some people can do the stain stuff, other can rock the Marilyn Monroe or Chanel classic red. I do believe there is a flattering red for everyone, but I don't think it's necessary for everyone to wear it.

Hating on red lipstick is silly. Some people look bad in certain colors, but I love red lipstick. Wearing it and seeing it on other people


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm scared to leave the house in it! But I think it can look gorgeous!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Russian Red BABY!!!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have way too many red lipsticks for my own good.


----------



## lara (Jul 22, 2007)

I _love _a good classic blue-red matte lipstick. There's a red lipstick out there to suit everyone; they're as much of trial and error MU item as a perfect nude lipstick.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh they only hate red lipstick because they wish they had the confidence to wear anything other than shimmery nude/pink gloss, they are just dull and scared silly little people!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

i love red lipstick! Eagar is amazingly bright and red and makes my teeth look bright white - also looks great with my tan


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Oh they only hate red lipstick because they wish they had the confidence to wear anything other than shimmery nude/pink gloss, they are just dull and scared silly little people!_

 
EXACTLY! i hate it when girls wear the same nude colours and looking the same everyday, i like different looks for different occasions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohh and another thing i REALLY hate is when girls wear a dark lip liner with nude lips - looks so tacky!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 1, 2007)

I do not use red lipstick. But there are a lot of girls who look great with that kind of color


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 1, 2007)

I do not like red lipstick, but it looks nice on some ppl.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 1, 2007)

I think that's kind of pointless. I like red lipstick but save it for more formal occasions.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love red lipstick! Eagar is amazingly bright and red and makes my teeth look bright white - also looks great with my tan_

 
well i never wear reds but i might give this shade a try, i always felt like my tan skin worked agasint me but if you say you use eagar i think i'll give it a go, THANKS!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 

 
_well i never wear reds but i might give this shade a try, i always felt like my tan skin worked agasint me but if you say you use eagar i think i'll give it a go, THANKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 yeh! its great if you go for a neutral eye and a slick of mascara so you dont look too over done


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 1, 2007)

I want to wear Red Lipstick but I am so scared because I have full lips, Should I still go for it?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes! At least give it a try at Sephora or MAC. You can always wipe it off


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

Red lipstick is a classic look but I have yet to find a shade that looks good on me.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently bought Lady Danger, the brightest l/s I now own. I'm desperate for the confidence to wear it! I LOVE red lipstick on other people, I always think it looks incredible


----------



## frocher (Aug 2, 2007)

...


----------



## frocher (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I want to wear Red Lipstick but I am so scared because I have full lips, Should I still go for it?_

 
Absolutely!  Red is gorgeous on full lips.  It is all about comfort level though, it will never look right to you unless you are comfortable with color.


----------



## Ambi (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to be one of those people who hated red lipstick because I thought it looked insanely tacky. Then I realized it only looks insanely tacky on us Finnish people [because most of us have this sorta grey-ish transparent skin with red undertones and it only looks good color-wise with a good foundation]. 

Since I started going to these make-up forums I realized one of the most attractive things I know is people who can rock red lipstick.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_ I LOVE red lips, I think it's so classy and gorgeous._

 
I couldn't agree more! I love red lipstick, though I do allow that it can be ugly if sloppily applied. You've almost gotta use liner to get it right, and I think red works best on fuller lips, too.
I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes, full lips, and the world goes crazy when I wear Ruby Woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think more women should try it!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 14, 2007)

I love red lipstick and have more tubes of red than one person should be allowed to have.  I rocked it when I was younger and 15 years later, I'm rocking it again.  My mission in life has always seemed to be to find the perfect red.  I have found many great ones along the way but I'm always looking for something better.  There are many days when all I wear is red lipstick and it always picks me up and makes me feel better.


----------



## GothicGirl (Aug 14, 2007)

I´m all about red lips...And pretty much dark or bold lips in general. I think it is more flattering to actually have a mouth in your face, hehehe. BTW, I think nude lips are downright-godawful ugly, but you don´t see me trashing everybody who wears it, do you? Nude lips are a trend, and I respect it; it´s not because I don´t like something, that I will despise everybody who does. For the girls who critisize red lips with such ardor: get some confidence, stop envying the girls who wear it, and get a life.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

^^You're right, nude lips are a trend, popularized by Jennifer Lopez. Not everyone looks like her, and not everyone has her skintone. As a result, some people look awful in it, yet adore wearing colors such as Myth l/s. It is really sad, because you hand them M.A.C Red, and they look absolutely amazing in it, but as soon as they put it on, it's "OH NO"S!!!! My husband thinks I look like a prostitute!" And then, back they go to the No Lips Nation.

I think red lipstick is amazing. It exudes such confidence, such sexiness, such glamour (Gwen Stefani anyone?). Pale skin or tan skin, there is a red for everyone. Plus, in my opinion, it POPS against anyone who wears it (it's also the reason why people shy away from it). One has to have the confidence to go with red lips, otherwise they're wearing it all wrong.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 15, 2007)

I think red lips exudes confidence and style.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I recently bought Lady Danger, the brightest l/s I now own. I'm desperate for the confidence to wear it! I LOVE red lipstick on other people, I always think it looks incredible_

 
For you complexion, I would try that Lady Danger with a black dress made of a material such as velvet for an evening look.  That combination would be gorgeous, epecially with a nice bronze eyeshadow combination that is smoky.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 15, 2007)

i used to be scared of wearing color on my lips and my favorite lipstick is russian red and i want more....i think too many girls are scared of color but if they found a red that worked for them..they would love it


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I was looking through facebook groups and searched 'red lipstick' and was shocked at the amount of anti-red lips groups. I was not aware so many people are disgusted by red lipstick! I LOVE red lips, I think it's so classy and gorgeous. SCREW THAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them so much that I just bought lasting lust yesterday so I can have a red lipstick that'll last all day!_

 

*lol*.... Yeah screw that!!! I LOVEEE RED LIPSTICK!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2007)

i dig red lips.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

I wear blue-red, cherry-red, burgundy, plum, fuchsia, rose, &pink.  I just don't wear gold, bronze, rust, or orange.  I wear it casually or formally.  Bring it on.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2007)

Not that it makes it better, but I think many people think of "red" and they think Marilyn Monroe red. I think a lot of people would be surprised what actually counts as a red lipstick.


----------



## little teaser (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I love red lipstick. I think there is nothing sexier than a bare face and bold red lips. It screams confidence. It is such a ballsy look._

 
 yeah, ITA


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_Russian Red BABY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holler! Or Viva Glam I!

I enjoy a nice wine personally, but those who can pull off a hot, classic red I say more power to them. It's not a color for everyone, but it's definently for those women (or men) who want to feel a bit more glamourous and classic than they usually do. 

I love girls with porcelain skin and red lips, ladies like Dita Von Teese and Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

not everyone get pull off the red lipstick look though... I remember one time I was working for Dior's Rough Dior release and they MADE me wear tht signature red... forgot the number... horrible! 

but luckily, there are so many kinds of red now. I fancy a brownish red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seldom wear it though.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I think red lipstick is amazing. It exudes such confidence, such sexiness, such glamour (Gwen Stefani anyone?). Pale skin or tan skin, there is a red for everyone. Plus, in my opinion, it POPS against anyone who wears it (it's also the reason why people shy away from it). One has to have the confidence to go with red lips, otherwise they're wearing it all wrong._

 
I couldn't agree more! 
I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes, and I LOVE to wear red lips!
There are undoubtedly some who would insist that I'm "too pale" for red lips, but I think red lipstick looks great on my coloring.
I agree that confidence is necessary to pull this look off.
I think it also helps to have full lips.
I'm fortunate that God gave me full, nicely-shaped lips, so I feel comfortable wearing colors that draw attention to them.
If you want to try red, but are a bit new to it, I'd suggest starting off with a color like "Ladybug," which is a true red, but on the sheer side.
If you go from pale pink straight to "Ruby Woo," you might get the bends!


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 15, 2007)

I generally don't wear bright red lip sticks because I have thinner lips. But I think it looks amazing on those that could pull it off. For example, Ann Hathaway wears red lips all the time, and I think she looks great. (I think she actually looks better with red lips than nude lips).


----------



## cno64 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I wear blue-red, cherry-red, burgundy, plum, fuchsia, rose, &pink.  I just don't wear gold, bronze, rust, or orange.  I wear it casually or formally.  Bring it on._

 
Same here!
I'm a "Winter;" NW15; dark brown hair; green eyes, and I rock the true or blue-based reds.
I have to(or at least I choose to) skip the beiges, browns, bronzes, terracottas, and peaches.
I agree that clear brights like reds, fuchsias, etc. can be either casual or formal, depending on how you wear them.
I think that wearing the shades that flatter your natural coloring always looks "right."


----------



## cno64 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I want to wear Red Lipstick but I am so scared because I have full lips, Should I still go for it?_

 
I actually think that red lipstick looks best on full lips.
I would advise using a good liner, like MAC's "Cherry" pencil, and using a brush to apply the lipstick itself, so that you get a cleanly defined look.
Nothing looks sloppier, in my opinion anyhow, than smeary-looking red lipstick.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I couldn't agree more! 
I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes, and I LOVE to wear red lips!
There are undoubtedly some who would insist that I'm "too pale" for red lips, but I think red lipstick looks great on my coloring.
I agree that confidence is necessary to pull this look off.
I think it also helps to have full lips.
I'm fortunate that God gave me full, nicely-shaped lips, so I feel comfortable wearing colors that draw attention to them.
If you want to try red, but are a bit new to it, I'd suggest starting off with a color like "Ladybug," which is a true red, but on the sheer side.
If you go from pale pink straight to "Ruby Woo," you might get the bends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was actually about to recommend "Lady Bug" I've always wanted to have a red lipstick, and when I finally chose to go for it, I picked Lady Bug since it's a sheer. I still get red lips, but not as bold as with other lipsticks, and it suits me perfectly now.
 Who nows, soon maybe I'll get the courage to try the others out.
There's a red for every style and skintone, ask for help at a MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your problem is that you think red is too bold, or scary, a sheer or a brown red are safer options. Or just a red, opaque lipgloss?


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't live without it, it's the ultimate sexy look! IMO


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aliciaz727* 

 
_I generally don't wear bright red lip sticks because I have thinner lips. But I think it looks amazing on those that could pull it off. For example, Ann Hathaway wears red lips all the time, and I think she looks great. (I think she actually looks better with red lips than nude lips)._

 
But you can wear a glossy bright red like russian red l/g! it would look fantastic!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 15, 2007)

I wear red lips from time to time and i get more compliments on them than i do wearing anything else.
Some favorites:
NARS Cruella VM pencil
NARS Fire Down Below
NARS Red Lizard
MAC Vinyl
MAC Viva Glam I
NARS Scandal lipgloss
MUFE Lipstick #205
Sephora Cream Lipstick #94

Red lips have to be fitted, like shoes or jeans.  You can't throw a red lip color on and expect it to be amazing.  The wrong red can bring out the worst in your look, or even pull out unwanted flaws in your complexion.  When a client comes in and wants a red lipstick, I ask all kinds of questions and show them all kinds of different reds.  It's overwhelming but it lets them have options.  Clearly I'm not gonna show the deepest, matte red to the older client with the small turned down lips, or the brightest red gloss I can find the a 14 year old girl who's never worn lipstick before.

You have to find the right red lip, and own it.

The people who are actually making the time to publicly hate a lipstick color are pathetic.


----------



## toxik (Aug 15, 2007)

i cant wear red lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really envy women like dita, gwen stefani who can put them off!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 15, 2007)

^^I'm sure you can, you simply need to find the right one for you.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_I was actually about to recommend "Lady Bug" I've always wanted to have a red lipstick, and when I finally chose to go for it, I picked Lady Bug since it's a sheer. I still get red lips, but not as bold as with other lipsticks, and it suits me perfectly now.
 Who nows, soon maybe I'll get the courage to try the others out.
There's a red for every style and skintone, ask for help at a MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your problem is that you think red is too bold, or scary, a sheer or a brown red are safer options. Or just a red, opaque lipgloss?_

 
I hadn't really thought of it before, but a red gloss might be a good way to "ease" into red lips.
The only potential problem with that is a tendency for the more sheer reds to go pink.
I tried Russian Red Lipglass early in my MAC love affair, but was disappointed when it looked pink on me.
MAC "Powerhouse" is the first lipstick(discovered when I was 41) that ever looked true red, not pink, on me.
I nearly died when it was discontinued, but I've since grown to love "Ruby Woo."


----------



## L281173 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://images-partners-tbn.google.co..._-_Destiny.jpg





Chaka Khan is  simply tantalizing  in red lipstick.


----------



## suijuris (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh pffft, hating red lipstick is just lame.  It's like hating bright blush or something, really ridiculous.

I don't know where I'd be without my beloved reds.  I have Russian Red (and the lipglass), So Chaud, New York Apple, Lady Bug, True Couture, Powerhouse,  a couple of Chanel ones and a Guerlain one.


----------

